
Larsen C rift branches as it comes within 5 km of calving - omegaworks
http://www.projectmidas.org/blog/multiple-branches/
======
asah
It would be amazing to capture video of this event.

~~~
SeanBoocock
Indeed, reminds me of this incredible video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU)

~~~
ChuckMcM
I am always amazed when I watch that video, especially like the only known
footage of the rare "ice whale" at 1:57 :-)

